# Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript?



## Reap3r (28. Jul 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier her gehört, jedoch habe ich mich gefragt, wo genau der Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript liegt.
Ich weiß nur, dass Java Script mehr für webbasierende Anwendungen gedacht ist, doch wie sieht es z.B. mit der Syntax aus?

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jul 2010)

Ich denke hier findest du alle Informationen die du suchst:
http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## bygones (28. Jul 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jul 2010)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jul 2010)

ich hoffe das hat geklappt, hier in der firma ist flickr gesperrt...


----------



## mee1001 (28. Jul 2010)

Hi,

nochmal zu dem Ham - Hamster Vergleich 
Wenn die Technologien so unterschiedlich sind, warum schaffte es Google denn sein GWT zu entwickeln. Also grob gesagt: Java umwandlung in JavaScript... Wobei ich annehme, daß die grafischen Komponenten mittels CSS+Html gerendert werden und nur der logik Teil JavaScript wird. Richtig?
Ist so ne Angelegenheit, die mich schon länger beschäftigt...

Gruß


----------



## mvitz (28. Jul 2010)

Naja, prinzipiell kann ich für jede Sprache ein Programm entwickeln, dass sie in eine x-beliebige andere umwandelt/übersetzt.

Könnte ja auch ein Programm schreiben, dass Java zu Ruby übersetzt.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jul 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass man etwas Geschick auch Hamster in Schinken umwandeln kann... der Geschmack wäre interessant ;-)


----------



## bygones (28. Jul 2010)

mee1001 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> nochmal zu dem Ham - Hamster Vergleich
> Wenn die Technologien so unterschiedlich sind, warum schaffte es Google denn sein GWT zu entwickeln. Also grob gesagt: Java umwandlung in JavaScript... Wobei ich annehme, daß die grafischen Komponenten mittels CSS+Html gerendert werden und nur der logik Teil JavaScript wird. Richtig?
> ...


du wirst es nicht glauben... google hilft da auch ;-)

Compiling Java to JavaScript (interview mit den GWT leuten)


----------

